# Sticky  Our Canadian Brothers and Sisters



## kwflatbed

MemorialRibbon Society CPA: The Memorial
 Officer Down​


----------



## kwflatbed

Canada Officer Fatally Struck by Truck

BROMONT, Que. -- A municipal police officer in Quebec was on his way to return identification papers to the driver of a car he had stopped when he was rammed by a truck and killed Thursday.
Quebec provincial police say 37-year-old officer Vincent Roy of the Bromont police department died at the scene.

Read More...

Canada Officer Fatally Struck by Truck - Officer.com


----------



## pahapoika

R.I.P. Officer Roy


----------



## kwflatbed

Officer Vincent Roy

*Police de Bromont
Québec
*End of Watch: Thursday, December 1, 2011Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, December 1, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Vincent Roy was struck and killed by a vehicle while 
conducting a traffic stop on Highway 139 at approximately 11:30 
am.

He was completing the stop and returning the driver's license and 
registration papers to the driver when a truck struck his patrol, 
and then struck him. He succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

Officer Roy had served with the Police de Bromont for only a few 
months and had previously served with the Royal Canadian 
Mounted Police. He is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Police de Bromont
90 Boul de Bromont
Bromont, QC J2L 1A1

Phone: (450) 534-3131


----------



## DEI8

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS

RIP Sir.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP


----------



## kwflatbed

Community Peace Officer Rod Lazenby

*Municipal District of Foothills Protective Services*
*Alberta*

End of Watch: Friday, August 10, 2012

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, August 10, 2012
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Community Peace Officer Rod Lazenby was killed during a
confrontation with a subject on a rural ranch who was illegally
housing over 30 dogs.

Officer Lazenby had gone to the ranch to speak to the man
about the repeated offense when a confrontation occurred and
Officer Lazenby was critically injured. The subject who was
involved in the confrontation with him then drove him to a
police station in Calgary. He was then transported to a nearby
hospital where he was pronounced dead.

The subject was taken into custody with charges pending.

Officer Lazenby had served with the Municipal District of
Foothills for three years after retiring from the Royal Canadian
Mounted Police.

Agency Contact Information
Municipal District of Foothills Protective Services
309 Macleod Trail
Box 5605
High River, AB T1V 1M7

Phone: (403) 603-6300

_*Please contact the Municipal District of Foothills Protective Services for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
_Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._

http://canada.odmp.org/officer/855-community-peace-officer-rod-lazenby?utm_source=ODMP Mailing Lists&utm_campaign=4f1cea0241-lodd_notice&utm_medium=email


----------



## Kilvinsky

Check out the Canadian ODMP and it's shocking to see that for every one of them LDD, there's a hell of a lot of our people and many of theirs are just like above, hit by a car or fell or what have you.

Sad, very sad.


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Katia Hadouche



















Constable Katia Hadouche
*Sûreté du Québec*
*Québec*
End of Watch: Wednesday, September 26, 2012
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 13306
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, September 26, 2012
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Katia Hadouche was killed in a single vehicle crash
while responding to a domestic violence call in Saint-Ambroise-
de-Kildare.

Her patrol car left the roadway as she traveled on Kildare Road
at approximately 7:00 pm.

Constable Hadouche had served with the Sûreté du Québec for
two years.

Agency Contact Information
Sûreté du Québec
Direction des communications
1701, rue Parthenais
Montréal, QC H2K 3S7

Phone: (415) 598-4141

_*Please contact the Sûreté du Québec for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Donovan Lagrange
*Sûreté du Québec*
*Québec*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 6, 2012
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* 11765
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 6, 2012
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Donovan Lagrange succumbed to injuries sustained
the previous day when he was struck by a vehicle on Highway
640, near Bois-de-Filion, at approximately 2:00 pm.

He had pulled over two vehicles for speeding and was walking
back to his patrol car, which was parked in front of the vehicles,
when he was struck. A four vehicle struck both of the cars he had
pulled over and then struck him, throwing him approximately 30
meters.

Constable Lagrange had served with the Sûreté du Québec for
nine years. He is survived by his wife.

Agency Contact Information
Sûreté du Québec
Direction des communications
1701, rue Parthenais
Montréal, QC H2K 3S7

Phone: (415) 598-4141


----------



## Kilvinsky

two from the same agency in such a short time. Very sad.

RIP


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Adrian Oliver
*Royal Canadian Mounted Police*

*Federal*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 13, 2012
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 13, 2012
*Incident Location:* British Columbia
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Adrian Oliver was killed in an automobile accident at the intersection of 64th Avenue and 148th Street in Surrey, British Columbia, at about 5:00 am.

His unmarked patrol car collided with a tractor trailer in the intersection, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Constable Oliver had served with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for four year.

Agency Contact Information
Royal Canadian Mounted Police
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2

Phone: (519) 640-7267

_*Please contact the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## kwflatbed

Fish & Wildlife Officer Howard Lavers

*Newfoundland and Labrador Fish and Wildlife Enforcement Division*
*Newfoundland and Labrador*

End of Watch: Thursday, February 21, 2013
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Drowned
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, February 21, 2013
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Fish & Wildlife Officer Howard Lavers drowned after his
snowmobile broke through the ice on Eastern Bluey Pond, near
Blue Mountain.

He and two other officers were patrolling the area when the ice
broke as they rode across the pond. All three officers fell into the
water. The other two officers were able to get back onto the ice.

They attempted to rescue Officer Lavers but were not able to pull
him from the water.

An RCMP dive team recovered Officer Lavers' body the following
day.

Agency Contact Information
Newfoundland and Labrador Fish and Wildlife Enforcement Division
61 Riverside Drive Suite 202
R. A. Pollett Building
Corner Brook, NL A2H 2N2

Phone: (709) 637-2971


----------



## pahapoika

damn !

tough year for Canadian LE.

R.I.P. to all those fallen officers


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Jennifer Kovach
*Guelph Police Service*
*Ontario*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 14, 2013
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 14, 2013
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Jennifer Kovach was killed when her patrol car collided with a transit bus on Imperial Road South, shortly after 12:30 am.

She was responding to assist at another call when her patrol car crossed the center line and collided with the bus. She was transported to Guelph General Hospital where she succumbed to her injuries.

Agency Contact Information
Guelph Police Service
15 Wyndham Street S
Guelph, ON N1H 4C6

Phone: (519) 824-1212

_*Please contact the Guelph Police Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
_Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._


----------



## Kilvinsky

It's becoming an epidemic and that is NOT a good thing. RIP all our northern Brothers and Sisters and may there not be any more.


----------



## kwflatbed

Conservation Officer Justin Knackstedt

*Saskatchewan Environment and Resource Management*
*Saskatchewan*
End of Watch: Friday, May 31, 2013
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, May 31, 2013
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Conservation Officer Justin Knackstedt was struck and killed by a vehicle on Highway 11, near Victor Road south of Saskatoon, at approximately 7:40 pm.

Officer Knackstedt and several other officers were diverting traffic at the scene of an earlier accident when RCMP constables received reports of a car being driven erratically in the area. A constable spotted the vehicle stopped in the backup from the earlier accident and made contact with the driver.

As the constable spoke with the driver the man suddenly drove into the area that was closed to traffic and struck Officer Knackstedt, killing him.

The driver continued to flee until crashing into a ditch. He was arrested and charged with dangerous driving causing death, criminal negligence causing death, impaired driving causing death, flight from a peace officer causing death, and failing to comply with a condition of an undertaking given to a peace officer.

Agency Contact Information
Saskatchewan Environment and Resource Management
3211 Albert Street
Regina, SK S4S 5W6

Phone: (800) 567-4224


----------



## Guest

R.I.P. Officer Roy
R.I.P. Fish and Wildlife Officer Lavers
R.I.P. Constable Kovach
R.I.P. Conservation Officer Knackstedt
R.I.P. Constable Oliver
R.I.P. Constable Lagrange
R.I.P. CPO Lazenby
R.I.P. Constable Hadouche


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Michael Pegg
*York Regional Police Service
Ontario*
End of Watch: Friday, November 29, 2013
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* 1398
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Training accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 12, 2013
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Michael Pegg succumbed as the result of complications from a training accident he was involved in on November 12th, 2013.

Constable Pegg was at the agency's training facility in Vaughan when he broke his leg. He underwent surgery for the injury three days later but developed complications. He remained in the hospital until succumbing to his injuries.

Constable Pegg had served with the York Regional Police Service for 10 years and was assigned to the Air Support Unit as a tactical flight officer.

Agency Contact Information
York Regional Police Service
17250 Yonge Street
Newmarket, ON L3Y 4W5

Phone: (866) 876-5423


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable John Zivcic
*Toronto Police Service
Ontario*
End of Watch: Monday, December 2, 2013
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* 9824
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, November 30, 2013
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable John Zivcic succumbed to injuries sustained two days earlier when he was involved in a vehicle crash at the 
intersection of Bloor Street West and Neilson Drive while responding to a call.

After the initial collision, his vehicle struck a tree and he was ejected. He was transported to a local hospital where he remained until passing away.

Constable Zivcic had served with the Toronto Police Service for six years. He is survived by his mother, brother, and sister.

Agency Contact Information
Toronto Police Service
40 College Street
Toronto, ON M5G 2J3

Phone: (416) 808-2222


----------



## Kilvinsky

R.I.P. Brothers.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

RIP Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Joseph Prevett
*Thunder Bay Police Service
Ontario*
End of Watch: Wednesday, May 7, 2014
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, May 7, 2014
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Joseph Prevett suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a joint training exercise with the Ontario Provincial Police in Gravenhurst.

He and his partner, Timber, were navigating a course when he suddenly collapsed. He was transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Constable Prevett had served in law enforcement for 16 years. He was survived by his wife and family.

Agency Contact Information
Thunder Bay Police Service
1200 Balmoral Street
Thunder Bay, ON P7B 5Z5

Phone: (807) 684-1200

_*Please contact the Thunder Bay Police Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Kilvinsky

If you go through IMDB Canada, it's overwhelming to see how many (most) are not violence related. Few Assaults, shootings, stabbings, or related issues.


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable David Ross
*Royal Canadian Mounted Police
Federal*
End of Watch: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 4, 2014
*Incident Location:* New Brunswick
*Weapon Used:* Rifle
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Constable David Ross, Constable Fabrice Gevaudan, and Constable Douglas Larche were shot and killed by a heavily armed subject in Moncton, New Brunswick.

Two other RCMP constables were wounded.

The subject was apprehended 30 hour later following a massive manhunt in which a large part of Moncton was shutdown.

Related Line of Duty Deaths
 Constable Fabrice Georges Gevaudan
Royal Canadian Mounted Police, CAN
EOW: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Cause of Death: Gunfire
 Constable Douglas James Larche
Royal Canadian Mounted Police, CAN
EOW: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Royal Canadian Mounted Police
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2

Phone: (519) 640-7267

_*Please contact the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
_Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Douglas James Larche
*Royal Canadian Mounted Police
Federal*
End of Watch: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 4, 2014
*Incident Location:* New Brunswick
*Weapon Used:* Rifle
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Constable Douglas Larche, Constable David Ross, and Constable Fabrice Gevaudan were shot and killed by a heavily armed subject in Moncton, New Brunswick.

Two other RCMP constables were wounded.

The subject was apprehended 30 hour later following a massive manhunt in which a large part of Moncton was shutdown.

Related Line of Duty Deaths
 Constable Fabrice Georges Gevaudan
Royal Canadian Mounted Police, CAN
EOW: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Cause of Death: Gunfire
 Constable David Ross
Royal Canadian Mounted Police, CAN
EOW: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Royal Canadian Mounted Police
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2

Phone: (519) 640-7267

_*Please contact the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
_Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable Fabrice Georges Gevaudan
*Royal Canadian Mounted Police
Federal*
End of Watch: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 4, 2014
*Incident Location:* New Brunswick
*Weapon Used:* Rifle
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Constable Fabrice Gevaudan, Constable David Ross, and 
Constable Douglas Larche were shot and killed by a heavily armed subject in Moncton, New Brunswick.

Two other RCMP constables were wounded.

The subject was apprehended 30 hour later following a massive manhunt in which a large part of Moncton was shutdown.

Related Line of Duty Deaths
 Constable Douglas James Larche
Royal Canadian Mounted Police, CAN
EOW: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Cause of Death: Gunfire
 Constable David Ross
Royal Canadian Mounted Police, CAN
EOW: Wednesday, June 4, 2014
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Royal Canadian Mounted Police
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2

Phone: (519) 640-7267

_*Please contact the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
_Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._


----------



## LGriffin

Live stream of RCMP funeral service:
http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/live-blog-funeral-service-underway-1.1861002


----------



## kwflatbed

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .













































Corrections Officer Rhonda Commodore
*Manitoba Corrections
Manitoba*
End of Watch: Thursday, November 6, 2014
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, November 6, 2014
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corrections Officer Rhonda Commodore was killed in a single vehicle crash on Highway 10, 45 kilometers south of The Pas.

She and another officer were transporting six inmates from The Pas Correctional Centre to Dauphin Correctional Centre.

The transport van left the roadway during a period of snowy weather and overturned, ejecting Officer Commodore. The other officer and all six inmates suffered non-life threatening injuries.

Officer Commodore is survived by her young son.

Agency Contact Information
Manitoba Corrections
810 - 405 Broadway
Winnipeg, MB R3C 3L6

Phone: (204) 945-7804

_*Please contact the Manitoba Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*
Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._


----------



## kwflatbed

Constable David Matthew Wynn
*Royal Canadian Mounted Police
Federal*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 21, 2015

Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 16, 2015
*Incident Location:* Alberta
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Constable David Wynn succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained five days earlier while investigating a stolen vehicle in St. Albert, Alberta.

He and an unarmed auxiliary constable had responded to the Apex Casino on Bourdreau Drive at approximately 3:00 am. The two officers had just reviewed video of the theft and were leaving the casino when they encountered the suspect.

As they placed the man under arrest the subject suddenly spun away from them. He drew a concealed handgun and opened fire, striking Constable Wynn in the head and the auxiliary constable in the torso. The man fled the scene and committed suicide in a nearby vacant house.

Constable Wynn was transported to a local hospital in grave condition. He succumbed to the wound five days later.

Constable Wynn had served with the RCMP for six years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Agency Contact Information
Royal Canadian Mounted Police
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2

Phone: (519) 640-7267

_*Please contact the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Kilvinsky

If the guy was going to commit suicide, why didn't he have the decency to just do it, why take two people with him.

Rest in Peace, Brother.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Canadian Mountie Struck and Killed While Assisting Motorist*
A Royal Canadian Mounted Police Mountie was struck and killed Tuesday night while helping a motorist change a flat tire in New Brunswick.

Constable Francis Deschenes was stopped on the Trans-Canada Highway near Memramcook assisting the occupants of an SUV shortly after 6 p.m. when a utility van collided with the officer's marked patrol car, according to CBC-TV.

Deschenes was pronounced dead at the scene, while two people from the SUV were transported to the hospital and later released.

Read More... Canadian Mountie Struck and Killed While Assisting Motorist


----------

